# Surf rod from Kayak



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a nice Tica 7ft med. action 6-15 lb line weight and 1/2 - 2 oz lure weight. Would this be ok to use from the yak?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

oh yah. you might have to work a little harder but thats the fun of it. 7' is a good length for the yak, you can reach around the bow easily.


----------



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

You just answered a question I had!
Thanks!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

JMHO but that's the perfect size rod for a yak.


----------



## baydaze (Mar 20, 2010)

Great rod and length for the kayak. You'll really enjoy that in the flats and inlets. Would be interesting to get a big striper or mac on that rig, but could be done.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I was a bit concerned about the skinny butt on the rod and the palcement of the seat is a bit higher than a normal rod.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

some like a shorter butt on a kayak rod, sometimes you need to plant the butt in your crotch for leverage. if you feel its too long have a rod guy take some off. if you feel comfy with it the extra length will keep the reel up out of the salt


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I personally like a longer butt for all types of fishing (boat, kayak, surf). My go to kayak rod is 7' and has a nice long butt section.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

sistm said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was a bit concerned about the skinny butt on the rod and the palcement of the seat is a bit higher than a normal rod.


There's a lot of guys that can "customize" the rod for you if you so desire and I've got a name if you're looking. Cutting 3-6" off the butt and installing a nice round rubber butt cap shouldn't be too expensive. I too prefer a shorter butt on my yak rods.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

all my kayak rods are 7ft.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

guys with longer yaks might benifit from a 8' rod. probably get londer casts and more reach


----------

